# amplificación en altavoces



## Luison (Abr 16, 2008)

Hola a todos,   tengo un sistema y tengo que crear dos tonos.Uno para indicar si ocurre un error en la CPU(que es embebida) agudo ,alrededor de un 1Khz y un otro grave 400Hz en caso que no respondan o las aplicaciones en otros procesadores. Las frecuencias las genero con dos contadores 555 modo aestable , y luego posteriormente selecciono el pitido o tono a traves de un multiplexor analógico HEF4053B http://www.nxp.com/acrobat_download/datasheets/HEF4053B_CNV_3.pdf.Aqui llega el problema  si conecto la salida directa del multiplexor al altavoz no suena apenas, en mis pruebas probe como sonaba directamente el tono desde la salida del 555 y sonaba bastante bien, entonces como con señales de audio en otros diseños utilice un amplificador TDA2822M ya que con señales de voz de milivoltios las amplifica bastante bien(el esquema que utilize del TDA2822M es el de la figura uno de estas hojas caracteristicashttp://www.ortodoxism.ro/datasheets/stmicroelectronics/1464.pdf), use el mismo esquema para amplificar la salida del multiplexor analogico de la misma manera pero sin resultado alguno.¿Queria saber que es si podríais sugerirme como amplificar la señal  o algo para hacerla sonar decentemente en los altavoces?
Muchisimas gracias por vuestro tiempo


----------



## Luison (Abr 16, 2008)

se me olvido comentar que los altavoces son de 8ohm y 1W


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 16, 2008)

Solo es cuestión de buscar:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/amplificador-LM386.htm

Saludos.


----------

